# What treats do you feed your parrots? (human food)



## BlackRose

I want to know if I can feed my parrots crackers as in Jacobs cream crackers? They're not the lowest in salt I know. Are there any human type treats that are ok for parrots? Mine usually have the odd rich tea biscuit.

I know not to give them certain foods and what they are (chocolate, alcohol, fruit seeds, avocado, anything salty or sugary etc)..but just wondered what you give yours as in a quick pick up and give to them thing to reward them and train them? 

Birds arnt supposed to have caffiene or milk/dairy either. The local pet shop/breeder who specialises in parrots and other birds give their parrotlet a rich tea biscuit every morning and she shares their cup of tea too. Of course with no sugar.
I did this once with my parrotlet and allowed a dunked biscuit too. I have no sugar, very little milk and only allowed her to sip some before I had any. But that was before I knew they couldmt have anything with caffiene. So I havnt done it since, but they still enjoy the odd rich tea biscuit.

Also, I want to know whatever I give my African grey is it ok to give my parrotlet too, and vice versa? I would imagine so, as she is a true parrot..,just tiny. I wanted to make sure, as I didn't know if there was anything one could have and not the other? Thanks.


----------



## heatherjhenshaw

I've got 2 parrots and a cockatiel, the parrots are a Quaker and a Senegal. What treats do they have lol, well to be honest they have more converted me to healthy eating cos they make me feel so darn guilty if I eat things without giving them some

But they do occasionally have a sup of my tea (twinning fruit tea) an odd bit of biscuit, corner of toast, tiny piece of cake (extra special treat only), but they like fruit, and I eat a lot of fruit, and cos I'm eating it, they want it and see it as a special ' mummy gave us some goodies' treat :lol2: raspberries and strawberries are a favourite (messy though)

My birdies are 7 (tiel) 6 (Senegal) & 5 (Quaker) years old so they seem to do well on it


----------



## arwen

They have loads of healthy people food i feed wholegrain pasta, rice, cous cous every few days with loads of vegs and fruit and paprika mixed in , corn on the cobs, crackers, seeded batch bread occasionaly, eggs scrambled mixed in with a bit of cheese and veges (mine are just tucking into this now!) little pasta bakes , yoghurt occasionaly , i make bird cakes too for them with corn flour and loads of healthy bits in it 

There is loads more thats all i can think of at the moment 


Suzanne


----------



## Zoo-Man

My Blue-Fronted Amazon loves a bit of toast in the morning. She also likes a bit of biscuit, bread, pasta, the odd chip, yoghurt, a sip of fruit juice, cheese, malt loaf,............ theres lots of human foods that are ok in moderation for parrots.

I notice you mentioned fruit seeds aren't ok for parrots to eat. I take it you are refferring to the many books that say apple seeds are toxic, as they contain cyanide. A parrot would have to eat a LOT of apple seeds to knock it off it's perch. My Amazon loves a couple of apple seeds.


----------



## Cockys Royals

Mine has a piece of fruit or veg every day so not quite a treat, but he does enjoy MY cup of tea he will sit on my shoulder lean forward & grab the cup with his beak and dip in lol. I do advise him im boss and so I get first sip


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I have never heard of parrot not being allowed fruit seeds, mine gets them if they are in the fruit! She also has caffeine free tea and she loves it, never heard of them not being allowed dairy?

I give my African grey all sorts of stuff, mashed potato, pasta, rice, scrambled egg, she loves chicken too! If it's not on the banned list in African grey books I have she gets to try it


----------



## BlackRose

Thanks. It seems so weird they can digest meat. 
I read some fruit seeds such as apple seeds are toxic.


----------



## Zoo-Man

BlackRose said:


> Thanks. It seems so weird they can digest meat.
> I read some fruit seeds such as apple seeds are toxic.


Apple pips contain Cyanide, but you would have to feed lots of pips to harm a parrot.

My Amazon loves to sit chewing on a cooked chicken bone with scraps of meat still on it.


----------



## Parrot Lady

I have a maxi Pionus parrot and at the weekends she has a small corner off of my toast and the odd crisp, chip, small piece of biscuit. Because she only gets these occasionally she knows they are a really special treat. Her absolute favourite though is a small piece of walnut, and although she has other kinds of nuts, we keep the walnuts back for training and rewarding good behaviour. I am sure she would sell her soul for a walnut!


----------



## Ron Magpie

Zoo-Man said:


> Apple pips contain Cyanide, but you would have to feed lots of pips to harm a parrot.
> 
> My Amazon loves to sit chewing on a cooked chicken bone with scraps of meat still on it.


 Yeah, my two love chicken bones- although they seem to prefer the marrow to the meat. they also like dog chews.


----------



## sarahc

mine like potato in any cooked format and noodles.


----------

